# Kirk Hammett new pedals company



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Kirk Hammett has worked on a gear compagny for last few years.

KHDK is already offering 3 differents pedals:

No. 1 Overdrive - Seems to be a TS inspired.
No. 2 Clean Boost - More like a Timmy inspired pedal.
Ghoul Screamer - A TS with a lot of options.

They will be out on time for Halloween! :sSig_goodjob2:

https://khdkelectronics.com/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*

Where is the Wah?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*



vadsy said:


> Where is the Wah?


Baahahahaha! Thanks. I needed that belly laugh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*



vadsy said:


> Where is the Wah?


Had that question too.!

The press release said no wah yet... Maybe next step.

***Edit: Not the press release but the music radar's article about the release: http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/kirk-hammett-launches-gear-company-khdk-electronics-628635


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*

like Zakks line of guitars, this seems about 20 yrs too late.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*



Diablo said:


> like Zakks line of guitars, this seems about 20 yrs too late.


Yep...but unlike Zakks...its actually got a release date


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*

It's about time the dearth of tubescreamer variants is mitigated. Thanks Kirk!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

You know...when i think kirk hammett...i dont think of any of those pedals


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> You know...when i think kirk hammett...i dont think of any of those pedals


In fact when I think Kirk Hammett I don't even think pedals... except for the wah of course


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just slapping your name on something, in an already saturated market, brilliant!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I seem to remember Kirk being very vocal about how music piracy has ruined his ability to live off the sales of Metallica's recordings. It was so bad he was forced to stay out on the road playing tour after tour to keep the money rolling in (I'm paraphrasing him, not exactly sympathizing with him though - let's be clear about that). This is just his attempt to bring in some more money, so that he can keep living the dream. Best of luck him in trying. Not sure how effective he'll be though. As noted, the market is crazy saturated and it doesn't look like this company is doing anything new or innovative.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Kirk Hammett new pedals compagny*



Diablo said:


> like Zakks line of guitars, this seems about 20 yrs too late.


I don't know, there's still a lot of kids learning guitar with some Metallica licks and other older fan boys with a lot of money!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

georgemg said:


> I seem to remember Kirk being very vocal about how music piracy has ruined his ability to live off the sales of Metallica's recordings. It was so bad he was forced to stay out on the road playing tour after tour to keep the money rolling in (I'm paraphrasing him, not exactly sympathizing with him though - let's be clear about that). This is just his attempt to bring in some more money, so that he can keep living the dream. Best of luck him in trying. Not sure how effective he'll be though. As noted, the market is crazy saturated and it doesn't look like this company is doing anything new or innovative.


ya metallica has always been crying poor.
maybe it comes down to individual investing...I don't see how Kirks Od pedals will ever generate the sort of income as this:
http://www.nme.com/news/metallica/41040


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I wouldn't buy a pedal with the name of Kirk on it, but neither I buy the music of Nicky Minaj and still she sells millions.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If the product is actually good, it will move some units. If it's not, only the fans who dabble in guitar will buy one (depending on price).

Personally, I don't care. I'd be a lot more interested in him still having the chops to play the band's old songs...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2015)

Poor Metallica.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Poor Metallica.


No, exactly the opposite haha.


----------



## Harvester1199 (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys are all gonna want one when you hear it.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Harvester1199 said:


> You guys are all gonna want one when you hear it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Did you tried one?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Harvester1199, thanks for your insight Kirk! Thats a punny name you chose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

I was never big into Metallica, but they were the first band to be vocal about piracy. They were correct in what they said, and like most bands after them, they had what would have been a fortune in sales and royalties stolen from them.

Because they were vocal about it, they got branded as whiners and complainers.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

haha. fuck this guy.

https://reverb.com/blog/kirk-hammett-insults-pedal-community-on-twitter


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

exhausted said:


> haha. fuck this guy.
> 
> https://reverb.com/blog/kirk-hammett-insults-pedal-community-on-twitter


He pissed off DigiTech. I didn't even know that was possible.

He may be a guitar hero and legend for his work, but the man just annoyed all the wrong people.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Aw, that's okay. There was an ad on local Kijiji the other day from a guy wanting to sell his autographed Kirk Hamlet (sic) guitar. Poetic justice when Hammett knows little about pedal-makers, and someone who would seem to be a fan of his doesn't know how to spell his name...the name written on the guitar.

Wouldn't be the first time somebody with a new line of pedals relied on bombastic misleading ad copy.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What's the story behind the Hammett modified TS?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> What's the story behind the Hammett modified TS?


He added a compression switch or two I believe.

I'd just as soon look at other companies.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, I wonder why he would compress (more) a tubescreamer 

Why don't he just hire Bob Rock back, he is the one that created Metallica's sound


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's not Metallica, its a pedal company.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Potato tomato. I'm sure his pedals are desinged to sound like him and that sound was created by Bob


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The main reason I'm not interested is that I already have 4 distortion pedals--and if I get more pedals I want to get ones that aren't distortions.
And I'm probably into a different distortion.

but hey--I'm sure some people will buy them & love them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

https://reverb.com/blog/kirk-hammet...ail&utm_term=0_5889ed6702-3bd2c87400-59263357


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amagras said:


> Thanks, I wonder why he would compress (more) a tubescreamer
> 
> Why don't he just hire Bob Rock back, he is the one that created Metallica's sound


I suspect the "compress" switch simply reinstates the 2-diode mode of the Tube Screamer.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Mark, now I just have to find out what "reinstates" means


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. "Put back"

If a person changes from 3 or 4 diodes in the feedback path of a clipping pedal (like the SD-1 or Timmy have), to 2 diodes like the TS has, the first thing you notice is that it sounds more "compressed".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> Potato tomato. I'm sure his pedals are desinged to sound like him and that sound was created by Bob


I think most guitarists who aspire to get Metallica tones already know that they need a vintage Mesa Boogie Mark IIC+ feeding a Marshall power amp. So no tubescreamer circuit is going to magically get that sound.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

This quote is completely wrong...about the Tubescreamer part I mean.


sulphur said:


> View attachment 18358


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

KoskineN said:


> This quote is completely wrong...about the Tubescreamer part I mean.


In which way, care to elaborate?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, he never said he was the first one to mod a TS afaik.


----------

